# The very best program for streaming to twitch.tv?



## Blameless

I doubt you are going to find a purely software based solution that is appreciably better than XSplit or OBS.

What streaming settings are you using?

The stream freezing bay be due to you exceeding your ISPs upload, or feeding twitch more than it can support. I've noticed that twitch has been rather slow lately, and I frequently see dropped connections.


----------



## sugarhell

I can stream with obs pretty fine without almost none fps lose. Did you properly setup obs?Xsplit is more demanding than obs.

Start with this


----------



## Nowyn

OBS, just follow numerous guides on how to configure it for ur system/connection specs.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I doubt you are going to find a purely software based solution that is appreciably better than XSplit or OBS.
> 
> What streaming settings are you using?
> 
> The stream freezing bay be due to you exceeding your ISPs upload, or feeding twitch more than it can support. I've noticed that twitch has been rather slow lately, and I frequently see dropped connections.


Well, my settings are usual:

Resolution at 720p
rendering at superfast/very fast
Max bitrate: 2500
quality 7
codec x264
Buffer: 1000
Resize: Default

And yes, i have tried various settings with OBS but it just wont capture any gameplay..


----------



## sidewu

I use OBS without any problem.


----------



## jonespwns

OBS is the golden software at the moment. It uses LESS CPU than FFSPLIT and XSPLIT. There must be some setting that is messing with you. Have you tried reinstalling OBS? PS most streaming requires you to run in windowed mode and this can cause lag when streaming gets added to the picture.


----------



## Callumpy

I use xSplit to steam my Xbox 360 via a Blackmagic Intensity Pro, and my CPU acts as if nothing is happening. With a 3770K you should be even better off than me!


----------



## jonespwns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callumpy*
> 
> I use xSplit to steam my Xbox 360 via a Blackmagic Intensity Pro, and my CPU acts as if nothing is happening. With a 3770K you should be even better off than me!


well thats because all you are running is software.. not the streaming software + a game lol. i think this is a bit different. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Fortunex

Sounds like there's something wrong with your installation or configuration.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Well, my settings are usual:
> 
> Resolution at 720p
> rendering at superfast/very fast
> Max bitrate: 2500
> quality 7
> codec x264
> Buffer: 1000
> Resize: Default
> 
> And yes, i have tried various settings with OBS but it just wont capture any gameplay..


What happens when you use a 2500 to 5000kb buffer?


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Sounds like there's something wrong with your installation or configuration.


Maby, but i dont know where i went wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What happens when you use a 2500 to 5000kb buffer?


Well, i dont have to use a buffer that is more than the internet i have.

i only got 3mb's up/down and want to spare the 500kb's for skype and other internet required stuff.


----------



## thunder22322

How do u use OBS it says i need a source? can u plz help me.


----------



## the9quad

If you are using crossfire nothing beats mirrilis action! It is hands down the best for streaming and running crossfire. It uses AMD APP and the performance is so good I can play BF4 @1440p on ultra at 120 fps while streaming at 1080p/30 fps. Nothing else comes close to that, it's fricking amazing.


----------



## Senoko

When you are streaming MMO's more resources are taken up, leaving less head room. Make sure you are using game capture and not window capture/monitor capture. Game capture only takes the games source and feeds it directly to OBS. Using the other options, background task are picked up which will decrease overall performance.


----------

